# Female GREEK



## Meg90 (May 1, 2010)

I am looking to add one more tortoise (for now!) to my group this summer. I am interested in Antakyan, Golden, Jordanian, and Libyans subspecies wise--and I don't say no to crosses either. 

Looking for a lady---older babies are OK too. I've done the baby-baby thing for my last two tortoises, thought it might be nice to have a bigger/older tort this time. I'm including pics of my three in this ad.

I really just love Greeks, and if anyone has any tortoises out there for sale/adoption, please send them my way! Pics and prices are a must. 

Thanks!

Novalee










Nigel









Anouk









All of my animals are housed separately, and loved dearly! I don't resell my tortoises either! They are here to stay.


----------



## Meg90 (May 1, 2010)

I have gotten some replies, which I really do appreciate, but I am looking for a larger, older tortoise this time. 4" and up would be great!


----------

